
Apple shuts App Store affiliate program, imperiling recommendation sites - mcone
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/apple-shuts-app-store-affiliate-program-imperiling-recommendation-sites/
======
kevin_b_er
After record income and a new high of a market cap, these sites have now
learned Apple wants to reclaim their microscopic slice of the pie. They relied
on the walled garden and the walls just closed in on them.

